# Nenzinger Himmel



## wof (8. Juli 2004)

Hi

ist die Strecke - Feldkirch - Gamperdonatal - Nenzinger Himmel - Vaduz - fahrbar, ober muss man(n) die ganze Stecke tragen?

gr p


----------



## chiari1 (8. Juli 2004)

Hi Wof

Von Nenzing zum Nenzinger-Himmel besteht leider ein Fahrverbot auch für Bikes. Wir auch kontrolliert  
Eine andere Route wäre über Feldkirch  Gamp - Malbun - Vaduz. 
Tragepassage ca. 25 min.

Gruß
Edgar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wof (8. Juli 2004)

Danke

gr p


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (6. September 2007)

hi - ich grabe mal diesen Uralt-Thread aus, damit das ganze Thema möglichst kompakt beieinander bleibt



chiari1 schrieb:


> Von Nenzing zum Nenzinger-Himmel besteht leider ein Fahrverbot auch für Bikes. Wir auch kontrolliert
> Eine andere Route wäre über Feldkirch  Gamp - Malbun - Vaduz.



nicht nur das Gamperdonatal ist mit Fahrverbot belegt - offenbar ist mittlerweile auch die Strecke über die Alpe Gamp (österreichisch) oder Gampalpe (lt. Wegweiser in Liechtenstein) verboten, wie man aus der hier dargestellten Pressemeldung http://www.alpe-gamp.at/v1/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=49&Itemid=55 unzweifelbar schliessen muss

Teil eins des 'magischen Dreiecks' ist damit nicht mehr fahrbar (vielleicht deshalb haben die Leute uns so unfreundlich hinterhergeblickt bei der Durchfahrt)

zum Gamperdonatal zitiere ich aus dem Buch (ISBN 3-7654-4059-0) von Achim Zahn:
"Ein, zwei Stellen des Liechtensteiner Höhenwegs sind sehr luftig und man sollte aufpassen, dass die Füsse nicht den Halt verlieren. Ein Sturz würde erst im Nenzinger Himmel enden. Die Bewohner dieses Fleckchens Erde sind bekannt dafür, dass sie Mountainbiker hassen. Damit sie unbeschwert mit dem Auto zum Einkaufen fahren können, haben sie die Zufahrt zum langen Gamperdonatal mit Verbotsschildern für Radfahrer vernagelt."

auf der Pfälzer Hütte  dann die Information, dass dort mal zwei tödliche (Radfahr-) Unfälle vorgekommen seien, und dass die Behörden hätten halt reagieren müssen...

die Gemeinde Nenzing hat sich übrigens nicht zu einer Antwort auf meine Fragen zu dieser Thematik aufraffen können

wenn die Behörden nach tödlichen Autounfällen genau gleich reagieren würden, wäre ich glücklich: endlich freie Fahrt, soweit das Fahrzeug trägt ...

Thomas


----------



## cvey (15. September 2007)

Wir sind erst gestern vom Teil 1 des magischen Dreiecks zurück gekommen. Ich habe von Nenzing aus KEIN Verbotsschild für Fahrräder gesehen. Allerdings geht die Strecke auch nicht durch den Nenzinger Himmel sondern über das Bettlerjoch. Dann wieder runter nach Steg und anschließend erst wieder hoch zur Pfälzer Hütte. Der Weg von der Pfälzer Hütte zum Barthümeljoch verläuft dann OBERHALB des Nenzinger Himmels.

Da wir letzte Woche allerdings bis zum Oberschenkel im Schnee gesteckt waren konnten wir dieses Teilstück nicht komplett fahren bzw. tragen.

Sind dann wieder runter nach Steg und ins Rheintal gefahren und per Radweg am Rhein entlang nach Maienfeld.


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (15. September 2007)

cvey schrieb:


> Ich habe von Nenzing aus KEIN Verbotsschild für Fahrräder gesehen. Allerdings geht die Strecke auch nicht durch den Nenzinger Himmel sondern über das Bettlerjoch.



genau um diese Strecke geht's in meinem Beitrag und auch in der erwähnten URI

der Inhalt dort ist obereindeutig: seit ca. März 2007 ist das Fahren auf dieser (Privat-)strasse verboten

irgendwo im Wald unterhalb der Alpe Gamp kommt man an so einem Schild mit absolutem Fahrverbot vorbei (rund, weiss, roter Rand), dessen Gültigkeit für Fahrräder ich als Ausländer aber nicht einschätzen kann


----------



## Carsten (27. Dezember 2007)

hat mal wer versucht über das Brandner Tal raus zu fahren?
Über die Zalimhütte sollte es gehen...allerdings kommt man dann genau im Nenzinger Himmel raus...aber ohne die gesperrte Straße zu nutzen 

oder über Lünersee in den Valsertobel?


----------



## wurbelkelle (14. September 2009)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> hi - ich grabe mal diesen Uralt-Thread aus, damit das ganze Thema möglichst kompakt beieinander bleibt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Thomas

Deine Behauptung "Die Bewohner dieses Fleckchens Erde sind bekannt dafür, dass sie Mountainbiker hassen" kann ich nicht nachvollziehen - und sie stimmt auch in keiner Weise. Ich komme aus diesem "Fleckchens Erde" und bin selber Radfahrer und viele meiner Bekannten auch. Ich wuerde auch gerne mit dem Rad in den Nenzinger Himmel fahren aber ich respektiere das Fahrverbot, das auch seine Gruende hat.
Es handelt sich hier um eine Privatstrasse, die frueher fuer Radfahrer auch offen befahrbar war. Mit dem MTB-Boom ist es halt leider oftmals zu sehr gefaehrlichen Situationen gekommen, bei der auch einige Unfaelle passiert sind. Nicht beim Hineinfahren, was ja verstaendlich ist sondern beim Befahren der Strecke Richtung Nenzing. Viele MTB'ler haben sich halt nicht an die Gegebenheiten dieser wunderschoenen Strecke gehalten und sind viel zu schnell unterwegs gewesen. Und nach Unfaellen wurden dann Schadenersatzansprueche an den Strassenerhalter erhoben. Dieser hat dann die Notbremse gezogen und die Strasse fuer Radfahrer gesperrt.
Und noch eins: Die Leute brauchen die Strasse nicht zum Einkaufen - das ist eine sehr oberflaechliche Betrachtungsweise. Im Nenzinger Himmer herrscht naemlich absolutes Fahrverbot, was bedeutet, dass man wohl zu seiner Unterkunft fahren darf, nachdem man die Maut bezahlt hat, darf dann das Auto nicht mehr in Betrieb nehmen bis zur Abreise.
Ich wuerde mir schon wuenschen, dass man Kommentare verfasst, die etwas mehr Objektivitaet zeigen.
Gruss von einem Nenzinger


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (14. September 2009)

Hallo,

ja, wenn man richtig lesen würde...
hätte man auch gesehen, dass das ein Zitat von Achim Zahn war.
Also am besten mal dem Herrn Zahn eine Email geschrieben 
für diese Verunglimpfung.
Ansonsten aber Respekt, extra angemeldet für dieses wichtige Statement.


----------

